# Deathwing betritt [2. Handel - Sturmwind]



## Maerad (17. Oktober 2010)

Frech geklaut von mmo-champ aus dem Forum - was würde Deathwing wohl bei uns sagen?

Eine Idee:

[2. Handel] Deathwing: LF Untergebene für Azeroth Raid, min. ilvl 666 / 9k GS + archiv. link, gearcheck haupttor


----------



## Skuffel (17. Oktober 2010)

[2. Handel] Spieler 1: Woot! Wir haben grade zu 5. Onyxia gelegt
[2. Handel] Deathwing: Woot! Oo

_Den fand ich nicht schlecht _


----------



## Tiaga (17. Oktober 2010)

Hehe, oder:
[2. Handel] Deathwing: "Suche ein paar 80ger für Duelle vor dem Haupttor."

^^


----------



## SonicTank (17. Oktober 2010)

[2.Handel] Deathwing: LFG ICC 25er HM, pls /w me!
[2.Handel] ImbaRoxxor: GS?


----------



## Wiikend (17. Oktober 2010)

[2. Handel] Todesschwinge: OMG immer diese kiddys im bg die denken 5vs 1 is cool!
[2. Handel] Imbakimba:Mach dir nix draus beim nächsten mal machste vll auch 1 todesstoß


----------



## Gfiti (17. Oktober 2010)

Maerad schrieb:


> Frech geklaut von mmo-champ aus dem Forum - was würde Deathwing wohl bei uns sagen?
> 
> Eine Idee:
> 
> [2. Handel] Deathwing: LF Untergebene für Azeroth Raid, min. ilvl 666 / 9k GS + archiv. link, gearcheck haupttor



Wenn ich das mal korrigieren darf:

[2. Handel] Deathwing: #######################
[2. Handel] Deathwing: LF Untergebene für Azeroth Raid
[2. Handel] Deathwing: min. ilvl 666 
[2. Handel] Deathwing: 9k GS
[2. Handel] Deathwing: + archiv. link
[2. Handel] Deathwing: gearcheck haupttor
[2. Handel] Deathwing: #######################


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >DieKuh< (17. Oktober 2010)

[2. Handel] Deathwing: WTS Schwimmwesten und Feuerlöscher!


----------



## Shaila (17. Oktober 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Survíver (17. Oktober 2010)

Deathwing:LF Gnome zum Frühstück .


----------



## Gfiti (17. Oktober 2010)

Wie war das mit dem Bilder zitieren? Noch dadu direkt über dir...


----------



## Son-Gokû (17. Oktober 2010)

[2. Handel] Deathwing : vk [Schuppe von Todesschwinge] 6k g /w me pls
[2. Handel] Pâlákìller	: is cata schon draußen???
[2. Handel] Âragon	 : Sei leise du Pala learn to play !

 	(^_^)


----------



## Ministar (18. Oktober 2010)

[2.Handel] Deathwing: lfm für Bastion des Zwielichts
[2.Handel] Roflmage: Dafür gibts einen sng Channel. l2p Nub



[2.Handel] Deathwing: suche mage für port nach shat. tg und rune vorhanden



[2.Handel] Deathwing: Was ist besser für nen Schneider/Vz, Seher oder Aldor?


----------



## Skuffel (18. Oktober 2010)

[2. Handel] [Deathwing]: *Der Aspekt des Todes ist über euch. Blick jetzt auf eure verkohlte Stadt, wie ich euer Königtum verwüste und die Säulen eurer Welt niederreisse!*
[2. Handel] [Dârknítè]: lol geh' mal lieber auf 'nen RP-Server


----------



## Shamiden (18. Oktober 2010)

Skuffel schrieb:


> [2. Handel] [Deathwing]: *Der Aspekt des Todes ist über euch. Blick jetzt auf eure verkohlte Stadt, wie ich euer Königtum verwüste und die Säulen eurer Welt niederreisse!*
> [2. Handel] [Dârknítè]: lol geh' mal lieber auf 'nen RP-Server



super xD


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (18. Oktober 2010)

[2 Handel] [Deathwing]: LFM für meine Gilde "Neue Herrscher Azeroths.." Die ersten 9 die sich melden dürfen weiterleben. 
[2 Handel] [Deathwing]: OMG Todesschwinge??.. scheiß lokalisierung! 

[GM]: Hallo hier spricht Gamemaster ImbaGM. Wie kann ich dir helfen?
[Deathwing]: Ja hallo... ich möchte die Q "Azeroth zerstören" abschließen, aber Horde und Allianz behindern mich mutwillig beim Spielen und campen dauernd meine Groupmember Ony und Nef.
[GM]: Dieses Problem ist und bekannt.
[Deathwing]: Äh.. kommt da noch was? 
[GM]: Nein, ich prüfe nur grade ob Cata überhaupt schon draußen ist.
[Dreathwing]: O.O .. ähm. .. wir können uns da doch sicher irgendwie einigen wegen dem exploid.


----------



## Thyson93 (18. Oktober 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][2.Handel] Deathwing: Suche Koch der mir [Zappelnder Gnom am Spieß] herstellt.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## Ångela (18. Oktober 2010)

Skuffel schrieb:


> [2. Handel] Spieler 1: Woot! Wir haben grade zu 5. Onyxia gelegt
> [2. Handel] Deathwing: Woot! Oo
> 
> _Den fand ich nicht schlecht _



ROFL, der war gut, der Rest darunter *gähn*


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Oktober 2010)

Kapier ich nicht was soll man hier im Thread machen?^^


----------



## Falathrim (18. Oktober 2010)

[2. Trade] Deathwing: ROOOOAAAAARRRRR!
amidoinitrite?


----------



## Totebone (18. Oktober 2010)

Gfiti schrieb:


> Wenn ich das mal korrigieren darf:
> 
> [2. Handel] Deathwing: #######################
> [2. Handel] Deathwing: LF Untergebene für Azeroth Raid
> ...


Gut das Makros der länge rausgepatcht sind


----------



## Ministar (18. Oktober 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Gut das Makros der länge rausgepatcht sind



Dann macht man eben 2 und klickt die nacheinander : D




Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Du kannst nich mehr als 2(oder 3) Zeilen kurz hinternander Posten...dann muste so ca 15-30 sek warten



Achso? OK ja wusst ich nicht. Bin kein Makrospamer^^


----------



## Anonymus299 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ministar schrieb:


> Dann macht man eben 2 und klickt die nacheinander : D



Du kannst nich mehr als 2(oder 3) Zeilen kurz hinternander Posten...dann muste so ca 15-30 sek warten


----------



## Survíver (18. Oktober 2010)

> Geschrieben vor 56 Minuten
> 
> Kapier ich nicht was soll man hier im Thread machen?^^


Sollst schrieben was Deathwing im /2 (Handelschannel)schreiben würde .


----------



## Vadesh (18. Oktober 2010)

Maerad schrieb:


> Frech geklaut von mmo-champ aus dem Forum - was würde Deathwing wohl bei uns sagen?
> 
> Eine Idee:
> 
> [2. Handel] Deathwing: LF Untergebene für Azeroth Raid, min. ilvl 666 / 9k GS + archiv. link, gearcheck haupttor



Taktischer Fehler zu sagen, dass das von MMO-Champion geklaut ist, nun geht jeder da hin, schaut in den Beitrag und kopiert die Antworten


----------



## mib2000 (18. Oktober 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Taktischer Fehler zu sagen, dass das von MMO-Champion geklaut ist, nun geht jeder da hin, schaut in den Beitrag und kopiert die Antworten



jetzt garantiert =D


----------



## Vaishyana (18. Oktober 2010)

Kopiert oder kopiert nicht, mir egal aber schreibt weiter.


----------



## Vranthor (18. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie recht unlustig hier.


----------



## Melonni (18. Oktober 2010)

[2. Handel] Deathwing: Wo kann ich fliegen in Azeroth erlernen?
[2. Handel] player1: Rofl du boon das kannste erst mit 85 lernen!!!111
[2. Handel] Player2: lfg Irgendne ini die mega epixx als loot hat!!
[2. Handel] Player5: Lol deathwing was nen drecks name...!
[2. Handel] Deathwing: Ich werde euch alle vernichten!
[2. Handel] Player 3: rp sucks!
[2. Handel] Player 4: Krieger macht kein schaden mehr !! whine!!! 


jaa so könnte es sein :>
mfg


----------



## Shizo. (18. Oktober 2010)

Finds nich grad lustig aber will ja kein Spielverderber sein


Deathwing : Ich werde Azeroth zerstören!
Spieler 1	: REPORT!


----------



## Trolligerand (18. Oktober 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Irgendwie recht unlustig hier.



ich musste bei einigen lächeln


----------



## Raqill (18. Oktober 2010)

[2.Trade Channel]Deathwing: LF blacksmith that can craft [Chin of Deathwing] got mats and tip.


----------



## Al_xander (18. Oktober 2010)

[2. Handel] [Deathwing]: Suche Raid-Gilde
*Shift-Klick*
[Deathwing]: Stufe 2 - Drachkin, Boss - Tiefenheim


----------



## Potpotom (18. Oktober 2010)

[2] <Deathwing> Suche Juwe, pls /w me
[2] <Bob> me is nich online...


----------



## Ysoraz (18. Oktober 2010)

.[2. Handel][Deathwing]: And all will burn under the Shadow of my Wings!!111einseinselfhundertdrölfzig .[2. Handel][Faíltrain]: Cool story bro.


----------



## MasterCrain (18. Oktober 2010)

[2. Handel] [Deathwing]: Wo is den der Klassenlehrer für Drachkin?
[2. Handel] [Deathwing]: Wo is den der Klassenlehrer für Drachkin?
[2. Handel] [Deathwing]: Wo is den der Klassenlehrer für Drachkin?
[2. Handel] [Illidan]: Alta Spam nicht deine mama ist der Lehrer für Drachkin!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[2. Handel] [Arthas]: Na illi altes haus auch noch da?
[2. Handel] [Deathwing]: Wo is den der Klassenlehrer für Drachkin?
[2. Handel] [Illidan]: Fresse Deathwing, hier unterhalten sich 2 Legenden. Warst ja nicht mal in WC3 dabei du noob
[2. Handel] [Arthas]: echt ma.


----------



## Topperharly (18. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> [2. Handel] [Deathwing]: Wo is den der Klassenlehrer für Drachkin?
> [2. Handel] [Deathwing]: Wo is den der Klassenlehrer für Drachkin?
> [2. Handel] [Deathwing]: Wo is den der Klassenlehrer für Drachkin?
> [2. Handel] [Illidan]: Alta Spam nicht deine mama ist der Lehrer für Drachkin!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



deathwing is wohl eher ne legende als arthas.


----------



## MasterCrain (18. Oktober 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> deathwing is wohl eher ne legende als arthas.




für wenn? Arthas war im WC universum schon immer ne große nummer. Deathwink kommt so bissle angestaubt aus dem hinteren regal von Blizzard


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (18. Oktober 2010)

[2. Handel][Deathwing]: habt ihr seit dem patch auch so derbe lags?


----------



## Potpotom (18. Oktober 2010)

[2. Handel][Deathwing]: habt ihr seit dem patch auch so derbe lags?
[2. Handel][Hogger]: Joa, is normal bei World of Menschcraft - suchste n neues Zuhause? Hab gerade meine Gilde "Ein Herz für Gnolle" gegründet und könnte neben mir noch n Boss gebrauchen.


----------



## Firechaos (18. Oktober 2010)

Skuffel schrieb:


> [2. Handel] [Deathwing]: *Der Aspekt des Todes ist über euch. Blick jetzt auf eure verkohlte Stadt, wie ich euer Königtum verwüste und die Säulen eurer Welt niederreisse!*
> [2. Handel] [Dârknítè]: lol geh' mal lieber auf 'nen RP-Server





Der ist echt gut xD


----------



## Topperharly (18. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> für wenn? Arthas war im WC universum schon immer ne große nummer. Deathwink kommt so bissle angestaubt aus dem hinteren regal von Blizzard



arthas war gerade mal ne kurze zeit in der wow geschichte vertreten, legenden sind deathwing, Alexstrasza, sargeras um nur mal drei zu nennen. die würdn arthas im hm25iger zum frühsück essen.


----------



## Firechaos (18. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> für wenn? Arthas war im WC universum schon immer ne große nummer. Deathwink kommt so bissle angestaubt aus dem hinteren regal von Blizzard









Ich würde mal eher sagen das Todesschwinge als "Beschützer" der Welt mehr Legende ist als Arthas... O.o Auserdem war Todesschwinge eher da als Arthas


----------



## Potpotom (18. Oktober 2010)

Arthas, Todesschwinge... wen jucken die schon, letztendlich sind sie beide zum umhauen da.


----------



## MasterCrain (18. Oktober 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> arthas war gerade mal ne kurze zeit in der wow geschichte vertreten, legenden sind deathwing, Alexstrasza, sargeras um nur mal drei zu nennen. die würdn arthas im hm25iger zum frühsück essen.




Du Sprichs von Legende aus der sicht von Azeroth, ich sprech von Legende aus der Sicht der Spieler. Im Übrigen war illidan nette 10000 Jahre dabei und Der Lichkönig an sich existiert ja auch schon was länger^^


----------



## MaxPayne22 (18. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Du Sprichs von Legende aus der sicht von Azeroth, ich sprech von Legende aus der Sicht der Spieler. Im Übrigen war illidan nette 10000 Jahre dabei und Der Lichkönig an sich existiert ja auch schon was länger^^



Wenns nach dem Alter geht wäre die Reihenfolge eher: Sargeras->Kil'Jaeden/Archimonde->C'Thun/Yogg Saron/?/?/?->Alexstrasza/Deathwing/etc.->Ner'zhul ...und so weiter... und dann kommen auch irgendwann Illidan und Arthas.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (18. Oktober 2010)

Mein Gott ist das denn wichtig wer älter ist ?!

Bringt doch lieber was witziges in den Fred. Dafür ist er auch da. Immer diese "MIMIMI das ist aber so und so Poster..."


@Fred:


[2.Handel][Deathwing]: LF 1x Tank und 2x Heal für Hogger-Raid.
[2.Handel][Deathwing]: mind. GS von 6666
[2.Handel][Deathwing]: und Meta-ACM
[2.Handel][Deathwing]: Gearcheck in Goldhain


----------



## schäubli (18. Oktober 2010)

[2.Handel][Deathwing] lul Dêathníkt isn ninjalooter!!!!!!
[2.Handel][Dêathníkt] Rufmord ist verboten! /ticket


----------



## Killding (18. Oktober 2010)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"][2.Handel][Deathwing]: Suche Duell vor OG um 500g[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"][2.Handel][Shádôwrôgué]: LoL nap ich pwn dicj !!!1111[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Shádôwrôgué wurde aus dem Spiel entfernt.[/font]


----------



## Dhundron (18. Oktober 2010)

[1. Allgemein - Wald von Elwynn] [Deathwing]: rofl, kann man hier net reparieren? meine ganze rüssi ist rot
[1. Allgemein - Wald von Elwynn] [Hogger]: lfg [Verteidige Dich!], gc bei mir /wave me
[1. Allgemein - Wald von Elwynn] [Prinzessin]: Nein, aber schau mal in SW nach.
--
[2. Handel - Sturmwind] [Deathwing]: wo kann man sich hier reparieren? meine rüssi ist rot
[2. Handel - Sturmwind] [NeuerLichkönigBolvar]: gimp, hier sind doch alle feindlich, da kannste net reppen.
[2. Handel - Sturmwind] [ChuckNorris]: also ich kanns
[2. Handel - Sturmwind] [Deathwing]: siehste. solche spieler hass ich, selbst keine ahnung und dann dumm labern.

NeuerLichkönigBolvar wird jetzt ignoriert.

[2. Handel - Sturmwind] [Deathwing]: lol wo sindn eigentlich alle spieler hin? bin hier ganz allein
[2. Handel - Sturmwind] [ChuckNorris]: ka
[5. Gilde] [Ragnaros]: Ähm, Chef wann kommsten wieder? Hier sind sau viele Allies, die campen hier alles
[5. Gilde] [Deathwing]: omg, mein ruhestein hat cd und ich muss noch reppen -.-
[5. Gilde] [Deathwing]: egal, versucht mich zu porten, ein raid geht wohl noch. gib danach aber mal den befehl ein, dass zusätzliche instanzen
 	nicht gestartet werden können, weil ich muss echt mal reppen.

Ragnaros hat Euch in eine Gruppe eingeladen.
Ihr habt Euch einer Gruppe angeschlossen.
Ihr habt Euch einem Schlachtzug angeschlossen.

[Schlachtzug] [Baron Geddon]: lol down
[Schlachtzug] [Baron Geddon]: nerf hexer echt
[Schlachtzug] [Ragnaros]: jo ich auch, afklo
[Schlachtzug] [Deathwing]: port pls


----------



## Crush351 (18. Oktober 2010)

[2. Handel] [Deathwing] Kann mir wer gold fürs fliegen lernen leihen?

Was besseres fällt mir nicht ein


----------



## Nomisno (18. Oktober 2010)

Einige sind echt gut xD

Mein versuch:

[2. Handel] [Deathwing]: Wieso bebt ständig die Erde? Oo

EDIT:

[2. Handel] [Deathwing]: Kann mal pls jemand den Healstab posten, den ich droppe?


----------



## Kæran (18. Oktober 2010)

[2. Handel] [Todesschwinge]: Kaufe [Splitter der Drachenseele] 2k g á; einfach per NN schicken


----------



## madmurdock (18. Oktober 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, das ist leider das, was die heutigen Kiddys witzig finden. Sei froh, dass du nicht dazu gehörst. :>

Und falls nun wirklich einer der ersten Poster über 20/25 sein sollte, tut ihr mir echt leid.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Oktober 2010)

[2. Handel] [Deathwing]: Einsamer Drache mit Weltvernichtungsfetisch lf widerstandsfähige Sie für postapokalyptische einsam zweisame Stunden :S


----------



## MasterCrain (18. Oktober 2010)

[2. Handel] [Deathwing]: LFM Azeroth vernichten 10er, Sturmwind und OG hc, nur mit Skill und Erfahrung, GS Mahlstrom mitte
[2. Handel] [Ragnaros]: Kann ich mit?
[2. Handel] [Deathwing]: Ich sagte nur mit Skill...
Ragnaros ignoriert jetzt Deathwing



[2. Handel] [Todesschwinge]: Welche kackboon bei Blizzard übersetzt den bitte Eigennamen? EIGENAMEN übersetzt man nicht -.- Todesschwinge klingt so behindert...
[2. Handel] [Illidan Sturmgrimm]: Was soll ich den sagen?... 
[2. Handel] [Lady Jaina Prachmeer]: Ähmm....
[2. Handel] [Todesschwinge]: Ok dagegen klingt Todesschwinge gar nicht so schlecht *hust* Prachtmeer *hust*
[2. Handel] [Illidan Sturmgrimm]: lol
[2. Handel] [Lady Jaina Prachmeer]: <.<


----------



## Pyrodimi (18. Oktober 2010)

Deathwing: LF 25HM Raid um EpiXXe zu verschenken, zahle noch 50K G für die 1. 25Spieler die es schaffen meinem AE den ich 30min vor Cast ankündige rechtzeitig  auszuweichen...

6Monate später:

Deathwing: LF 25er HM Raid um EpiXXe zu verschenken, zahle noch 50K G für die letzten 24Spieler die es schaffen meinem AE rechtzeitig auszuweichen..ja gut ich werd ihn nicht nur 30 min vorher ankündigen sondern auch nichts tun und in per /shout runtertimen.....

weitere 3Monate später:

Deathwing: Ich mach Servertrans und geh zu Sauron in Lotro spielen, ihr Movementkrüppel....byebye

Spieler: Endlich verpisst er sich..scheiß 2Meter weglaufen alle 30min im Bosskampf, Blizz hätte das eh längst fixen müssen.


----------



## Cryteki (18. Oktober 2010)

[1. Allgemein - Orgrimmar] [Deathwing] : Ey leute tut mir echt leid, dass mit dem brachland... ich wusste nicht das es euch so am Herzen liegt ....
[1. Allgemein - Orgrimmar] [Paladinan] : hdf mann :'(


ich hab das Brachland gemocht -.- so wie es war


----------



## Dabow (18. Oktober 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][2. Handel] Deathwing: LF Retri der nach 4.0.1 Schaden macht
[2. Handel] Ololadin: stfu	
[2. Handel] Deathwing: dont feed the troll[/font]


----------



## steven9797 (18. Oktober 2010)

[2.Handel] Deathwing:Ihr wollt Gold aber nichts dafür tun, dann geht auf www . wowgold . com! 1000000 Gold für nur 1,63,-.


----------



## Cryteki (18. Oktober 2010)

[1. Welt] [Deathwing]: Und diese Welt wird zerstört werden !!!!!einself
[1. Welt] [dernameistlan]: omfg Blizart nerf deatwing! nerf deatwing voll op !
[1. Welt] [Deathwing]: IHR WERDET ES NICHT WA.............(die Stimme die man hört wenn jemand schreit und gleichzeitig kleiner wird)gggggggeeeeeennnnnn.. na toll -.-


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (18. Oktober 2010)

@mastercrain, das 2. lol xD


----------



## Nostic (18. Oktober 2010)

OMFG DD geiler scheiß ma wieder hier


----------



## Schmeedt (18. Oktober 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Tja, das ist leider das, was die heutigen Kiddys witzig finden. Sei froh, dass du nicht dazu gehörst. :>
> 
> Und falls nun wirklich einer der ersten Poster über 20/25 sein sollte, tut ihr mir echt leid.



Sagt n Typ der Rechtschreibfehler unter seinem Avatar stehen hat... troll dich!

BTT:
Ich find es witzig was manche schreiben. Gibt natürlich auch weniger lustige sachen hier.


----------



## Fusselbirne (18. Oktober 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Tja, das ist leider das, was die heutigen Kiddys witzig finden. Sei froh, dass du nicht dazu gehörst. :>
> 
> Und falls nun wirklich einer der ersten Poster über 20/25 sein sollte, tut ihr mir echt leid.


Das ist halt mal echt heftig,was hier einige als lustig bezeichnen.Das würd ich ja nicht mal hier als lustig ansehen,wenn ich volltrunken mit 3pro mille reinschauen würde.
Ich mein,es geht hier um Deathwing...und keinen 0815 Kiddy.


----------



## Ykkandil (18. Oktober 2010)

Die Aldor-Der deutschsprachige Rp-Server wo noch am meisten RPler zuhause sind.

[2. Handel][Deathwing]: LFM MC beide Fesseln gelocked
[2. Handel][Rpler1]: *schüttelt den Kopf* Sagt mal, werter Herr... Wo habt ihr den diese Sprache gelernt... Geht daher wo ihr herkommt...
[2. Handel][Deathwing]: Ich werde diese Welt vernichten!
[Flüstern][Archimonde]: Stell dich hinten an... ich war vor dir auf den Liveserver... Fuck schon wieder beim Geisterheiler... Alta diese Scheiß Kids... keine Hobbies und nur langeweile... Dabei droppe ich nicht mal was geiles...
[2. Handel][Rpler1]: Schon besser werter Herr.
[2. Handel][Deathwing]: Halt endlich deine Schnauze! Du wirst eh Untergehen... Mein Zorn kennt keine Grenzen!
[2. Handel][Rangnaros]: Das habe ich auch schon gesagt, Chef... und nun muss ich den Friedhof campen... Scheiß Legendary Item -.-'
[2. Handel][Onyxia]: Hallo Daddy... kommt mir bekannt vor..
[2. Handel][Nefarian]: Mir auch...
[2. Handel][RPler2]: schweiged endlich... dieser Basar ist zum Handeln da... und nicht für unfletliche Unterhaltungen...
RPler2 - Gnom lvl1 Gnomeregan
[2. Handel][Deathwing]: Kommt meine Kinder. Heute Speißen wir in Gnomeregan!
...
Kritischer WoW Error...

[Blizz]: Wir müssen alle Server herunterfahren wegen Rearaturarbeiten. Die Wartezeit kann von 00:00 bis 16:00 Uhr gehen. Wir bitten um Verständnis.

16 Uhr
[Blizz]: Die Wartungsarbeiten wurden auf unbestimmte Zeit verlängert...


----------



## meitertot (18. Oktober 2010)

Manche Sind echt lustig


----------



## WoWevolution (18. Oktober 2010)

Kovu schrieb:


> [2 Handel] [Deathwing]: LFM für meine Gilde "Neue Herrscher Azeroths.." Die ersten 9 die sich melden dürfen weiterleben.
> [2 Handel] [Deathwing]: OMG Todesschwinge??.. scheiß lokalisierung!
> 
> [GM]: Hallo hier spricht Gamemaster ImbaGM. Wie kann ich dir helfen?
> ...


made my day!


----------



## Drabush (18. Oktober 2010)

[2. Handel] [Deathwing] Jetzt komme ICH *Supermanmusikeinspiel*
[2. Handel] [DrBogey] Wie geil Deathwing ist noch schwächer als Arthas XD Haben ihn eben gekillt..
 [2. Handel] [Deathwing] Öhm..WAS?! O.O 
 *Deathwing begint sich aufzulösen*
[2.Handel] [Deathwing] NOOOOOOOOOOIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNN
*Deathwing hat sich aufgelöst*
[2. Handel] [DrBogey] Hahahahahahahahahahah....nicht Lustig-.-


----------



## Krezton (18. Oktober 2010)

Skuffel schrieb:


> [2. Handel] [Deathwing]: *Der Aspekt des Todes ist über euch. Blick jetzt auf eure verkohlte Stadt, wie ich euer Königtum verwüste und die Säulen eurer Welt niederreisse!*
> [2. Handel] [Dârknítè]: lol geh' mal lieber auf 'nen RP-Server




Der ist echt mal nicht schlecht


----------



## Tuetenpenner (18. Oktober 2010)

"Bitte tötet mich! Ich fliege über Stormwind aber lasse euch extra am leben!"

Denkt mal drüber nach.^^


----------



## asmolol (18. Oktober 2010)

was für n kranker thread


----------



## Thoor (18. Oktober 2010)

[2. Handel] [Deathwing] Hey, bin alleine wer Lust zu chatten <3 

harhar deathwing steht auf cs


----------



## Mirastor (18. Oktober 2010)

[2. Handel - Sturmwind] [Todesschwinge] Lvl 88 Drachkin sucht nette Gilde um Azeroth zu beherrschen.
[2. Handel - Sturmwind] [Lolpala] Ja klar lvl 88. Wahrscheinlich is Chuck Norris dein Klassenlehrer.
[2. Handel - Sturmwind] [Arkanmage] Ne danke, brauchen keine DK's mehr mit komischen Namen die böse klingen solln.
[2. Handel - Sturmwind] [Todesschwinge] Du Noob, Drachkin is nicht die deutsche Lokalisierung von Deathknight.


----------



## Ykkandil (18. Oktober 2010)

Mirastor schrieb:


> [2. Handel - Sturmwind] [Todesschwinge] Lvl 88 Drachkin sucht nette Gilde um Azeroth zu beherrschen.
> [2. Handel - Sturmwind] [Lolpala] Ja klar lvl 88. Wahrscheinlich is Chuck Norris dein Klassenlehrer.
> [2. Handel - Sturmwind] [Arkanmage] Ne danke, brauchen keine DK's mehr mit komischen Namen die böse klingen solln.
> [2. Handel - Sturmwind] [Todesschwinge] Du Noob, Drachkin is nicht die deutsche Lokalisierung von Deathknight.



Der ist echt der Hammer...


----------



## meitertot (18. Oktober 2010)

Mirastor schrieb:


> [2. Handel - Sturmwind] [Todesschwinge] Lvl 88 Drachkin sucht nette Gilde um Azeroth zu beherrschen.
> [2. Handel - Sturmwind] [Lolpala] Ja klar lvl 88. Wahrscheinlich is Chuck Norris dein Klassenlehrer.
> [2. Handel - Sturmwind] [Arkanmage] Ne danke, brauchen keine DK's mehr mit komischen Namen die böse klingen solln.
> [2. Handel - Sturmwind] [Todesschwinge] Du Noob, Drachkin is nicht die deutsche Lokalisierung von Deathknight.




LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Mindadar (18. Oktober 2010)

[2. Handel - Sturmwind] [Todesschwinge] Suche alles für Arthas raid. 
[2. Handel - Sturmwind] [Imbaroxxor11elf] omg sucht ohne Gearscore....nub
[2. Handel - Sturmwind] [Todesschwinge] o.O Ich brauch kein Gearscore um so schlechte nubs zu onehitten
[2. Handel - Sturmwind] [Pala<3bubble] Wuhu noch ein eingebildeter Pala
[2. Handel - Sturmwind] [Todesschwinge] Äh...nein? Ich brauch keine bubble ich onehitte sogar jeden pala in seiner bubble
[2. Handel - Sturmwind] [Hexenmaster1dreidreisieben] Muha wo erlernt man den zauber? oder gibts den nur für Drachkins? und seit wann kann man die Spielen?




Nicht witzig aber mehr als versuchen geht nich


----------



## kingkong23 (18. Oktober 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][2. Handel - Sturmwind] [Deathwing]: Weiss jemand wo ich 310% Fliegen lerne? [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][2. Handel - Sturmwind] [Schahmahne]: In Dalaran du Gimp[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][2. Handel - Sturmwind] [Deathwing]: Nenn mich nicht gimp [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][2. Handel - Sturmwind] [Deathwing]:Muhahaha ihr werdet alle verbrennen!![/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][2. Handel - Sturmwind] [Dêâthwíng]u klaust mir meinen Namen und Spamst dann noch rum? /TICKET!!!![/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]/who [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Dêâthwíng Sturmwind[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]lvl 80 Todesritter <KilleroftheNight>[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## Annovella (18. Oktober 2010)

Skuffel schrieb:


> [2. Handel] [Deathwing]: *Der Aspekt des Todes ist über euch. Blick jetzt auf eure verkohlte Stadt, wie ich euer Königtum verwüste und die Säulen eurer Welt niederreisse!*
> [2. Handel] [Dârknítè]: lol geh' mal lieber auf 'nen RP-Server



Der ist mal sowas von epic ^^


----------



## White_Sky (18. Oktober 2010)

Lawl! 

Made my Day!


----------



## Ykkandil (18. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Lawl!
> 
> Made my Day!



Du fandest meinen Spruch echt gut? Das war pure Langeweile und Hirnlosigkeit...
Naja Egal!


----------



## VaulTier (18. Oktober 2010)

[Deathwing] ist jetzt online.
[G][Ragnaros] Moin Cheffche. Warst ja lange lange weg.
[G][Arthas] JÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖH! Deathi! Gibt's endlich wieder gescheite Raids?
[G][Deathwing] Sers ihr beiden. Joa, denk mal schon dass es endlich wieder anspruchsvolle Raids geben wird. PwnageTime jungs!
[G][Onyxia] Hey Paps. Mh, ich hab aufgehört zu Raiden...
[G][Deathwing] o.o wieso des? Ich dachte, nachdem du die schmach mit den 40 Paladinen (ROFL) die dich gekillt haben überwunden hast kann dich nichts mehr kaputtmachen xDD
[G][Onyxia] ...die haben mich erst alleine gelegt, dann kam Blizzard, hat mich auf 83+ gestuft (seh ich so alt aus? :s) und jetzt sind sie immer noch zT nur 5 Leute... die hams Spiel kaputt gemacht..
[G][Deathwing] DU SOLLST DAS WORT MIT B NICHT VERWENDEN! OMFG; KIDDY.
[G][Ragnaros] Uhhh... da hat jemand Angst vor Nerfs und ProtPalas hrhr
[G][Arthas] Fail. Ich bin mal lieber twinken... will mich aus der 3rd Perspektive mal sehen :x
[G][Deathwing] Raggi... STFU! Du darfst direkt als erste Openworld-"Boss" per Quest gekiltl werden, und nun piss dich!
***Ragnaros wurde von Deathwing aus der Gilde entfernt.
[G][Deathwing] Bin mal dnd, ne runde durch Sturmwind schlendern...
*************

[2][Deathwing] GNOAR! MEIN ZORN IST UNAUSWEICHLICH! MEIN ODEM TÖDLICHER ALS JEDE WAFFE! LEIDET, STERBLICHE WESEN! SPÜRT DEN SCHMERZ!
[2][Dârkkníghd] oh rofl, cpt caps und shift-crew auf enter kommando! opfa
[2][VanHinten] oh kla, herr todesschwinge (rofl, lokalisierung haha!) macht wieder eienn auf ich bin so imba. komm, geh unter die erde, wir kommen dich besuchen <.< ads junkie
*VanHinten, Gnom Schurke, Sufe 84 <Bg'n'PVP massacres>
[2][Deathwing] DU KLEINER WICHT WAGST ES, MICH, DEATHWING ZU VERHÖHNEN? ES WIRD MIR EINE FREUDE SEIN, DICH ZU RÖSTEN!
*VanHinten ignoriert euch.
[GM][Azumenion](privat) Hallo Deathwing. Leider haben wir von einigen Spielern eine Belästigungsbeschwerde deinerseits erhalten. Aufgrund der Schwere der Belästigung werden wir deinen Account bis zum letzten großen Inhaltspatch einfrieren. 
[Deathwing](privat an Azumenion) wtf? Alter, was geht, ich bin das gottverdammte Logo von Cata! Ihr könnt mich nicht frezeen, ich bin feuer so nebenbei! alter, was gehtn bei euch?
[GM][Azumenion](privat) Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt. Wir arbeiten derzeit an einer Lösung. Solltest du weitere Fragen, Beschwerden oder Probleme haben, zögere nicht dich erneut an uns zu wenden. Eine schöne Zeit in der World of Warcraft wünscht dir dein Blizzard Kundensupport Deutschland.
[Deathwing](privat an Azumenion) fu blizz...
***Die Verbindugn zum Server wurde unterbrochen.


----------



## Kiefa (18. Oktober 2010)

[handelschannel] deathwing: HEUTE IST DAS ENDE ALLER TAGE DEN HEUTE WERDE ICH....
[handelschannel] Noashugar: boah überleg dir ma was neues und dein name is auch ein ding für sich ich liebe leute die sich nix eigenes ausdenken.....
[handelschannel] deathwing: aber.
[handelschannel] Noashugar: nix aber
[handelschannel] Deathwing: IN DEN STAUB IHR MADEN!!!!


----------



## Ykkandil (18. Oktober 2010)

VaulTier schrieb:


> [Deathwing] ist jetzt online.
> [G][Ragnaros] Moin Cheffche. Warst ja lange lange weg.
> [G][Arthas] JÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖH! Deathi! Gibt's endlich wieder gescheite Raids?
> [G][Deathwing] Sers ihr beiden. Joa, denk mal schon dass es endlich wieder anspruchsvolle Raids geben wird. PwnageTime jungs!
> ...



Geil Faultier^^ Schöne Grüße von nem Anderen Grogohordler!


----------



## Captain Jack (19. Oktober 2010)

[G][Déàthwîng]: Boah, die Allianzler und Hordler von heute haben mir meinen Namen weggenommen  dabei habe ich ihn seit mehreren 100.000 Jahren schon besetzt.
[G][Ràggío]: Ach hallo, lässt dich auch mal Blicken
[G][Ràggío]: Dein Problem habe ich auch, sie wagen es einfach, unsere Namen zu stehlen
[G][Chuck Norris]: Meinen stehlen sie nicht^^
[G][Ràggío]: Bei dir gebe es auch einen Critical Error hrhr
[G][Ràggío]: Kannst du eigentlich die Spieler alle töten, die uns unsere Namen geklaut haben?
[G][Chuck Norris]: Ich könnte dden Bildschirm solange anstarren, bis es das Programm selber machen würde hrhr
[G][Ràggío]: Machst dus ?
[G][Chuck Norris]: Aber nur weil du Tod bist ^^
[G][Ràggío]: Menno, nur weil ich für wertlose Legändere gefarmt werde
[G][Ràggío]: Zuerst war ich sogar zu 40igst fast unbezwingbar !
[G][Ràggío]: Jetzt schafft mich ein imbazomfglololol-heilig-priester schon solo
[G][Chuck Norris]: Muhahahahaha 
[G][Chuck Norris]: So bitte
[G][Ragnaros]: Danke
[G][Ragnaros]: vorläufiger Chef2, wie sieht deine Rache aus ?^^
[G][Todesschwinge]: oh, ganz einfach, ich belebe dich wieder buffe dich auf 90 und dann darfst du gegen 10 Mann losen^^
[G][Todesschwinge]: Chuck WHAT THE FU
[G][Chuck Norris]: Das ist die deutsche Loka MUHAHAHAHAHA
[G][Todesschwinge]: Na toll -.-*
*Saurfang ist online
[G][Saurfang]: Huhu, juten Tach gildis, wo is eigentlich mein Sohn
[G][Deathbringer]: Huhu Vati:>
[G][Todesschwinge]: Der darf aber wieder 
[G][Todesschwinge]: MIMIMIMIMIMI
[G][Chuck Norris]: Sein Name war aber frei 
[G][Todesschwinge]: Na toll
*Onyxia ist online
*Nefarian ist online
*C'Thun ist Online
*Twins sind Online
*Yogg Saron verkriecht sich um nicht erkannt zu werden
*Chuck Norris starrt ihn online
*Yogg Saron ist Online
*Arthas ist Online
*Illidan killt Arthas bevor er Online geht
*Arthas überlebt
*Illidan ist Online
[G][Illidan]: Na toll, hätte aber einmal funktionieren können -.-*
[G][Todesschwinge]: Ach, da sind die Farm/WipeOpfer der Communitiy, na wie gehts euch so, immer von 2 Personen gefarmt werden zu können ?^^
[G][Todesschwinge]: Achja, huhu Ony und Nef hallo, ich belebe euch mal wieder, buffe euch, ich brauche da mal ne verteidigung, vor meinem Thron, aber Ony, du hast leider nurnoch ein Skellte MUHAHAHAHA
[Handel][Imbaprotpala]: Muhahaha ich habe Ony im 25iger gesolot MUHAHAHA
[G][Todesschwinge]: LoL Ony, das muss besser werden^^, sonst bist du Freeloot 
[G][Onyxia]: Pass auf, baldiges Wipeopfer
[G][Nefarian]: Genau
[G][C'Thun]: Ich hasse euch alle
[G][C'Thun]: Shit, DAS allerdings wollte ich nur denken, obwohl, nein, ich hasse euch wirklich alle, außer Chuck, der ist ein cool bro 
*Todesschwinge wurde von Chuck Norris zu Abschaum degradiert
*C'Thun wurde von Chuck Norris zum 2nd Chefe befördert
[G][C'Thun]: Danke 
[G][Todesschwinge]: NOINNNNNNNNN
[G][Chuck Norris]: Genre Thuni  und Todesschwinge MUHAHAHAH

to be vielleicht continued? ^^


----------



## <<NôGô>> (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich fall gleich vom Stuhl hier ^^

Sind schon goile dabei


----------



## Sorzzara (19. Oktober 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Irgendwie recht unlustig hier.



troll with stolen trollpic is still trolling. troll yourself.

Geiler Thread, weiter so =)


[2. Handel] [Deathwing]: Taste the Flames of Sulfuras!
[SERVER]: Player Deathwing has been kicked from Server.
[2. Handel] [Palapaule]: lol, scheiss cheater xD


----------



## Nexxen (19. Oktober 2010)

Skuffel schrieb:


> [2. Handel] [Deathwing]: *Der Aspekt des Todes ist über euch. Blick jetzt auf eure verkohlte Stadt, wie ich euer Königtum verwüste und die Säulen eurer Welt niederreisse!*
> [2. Handel] [Dârknítè]: lol geh' mal lieber auf 'nen RP-Server



no1 :'DD

Meins wäre:

[2. Handel] Todesschwinge: LFM die die Eiskronenzitadelle & Nordend schmelzen wollen! Ab Lvl 85. Keine Leaver sonst gibts Frischfleisch!
[2. Handel] Irgendwer: olol :'DD l2p
*Röms*knister*fackel*
[2. Handel] Todesschwinge: Und da wäre Nr.1! Wer will beißen?


----------



## Ykkandil (19. Oktober 2010)

Nexxen schrieb:


> [2. Handel] Todesschwinge: LFM die die Eiskronenzitadelle & Nordend schmelzen wollen! Ab Lvl 85. Keine Leaver sonst gibts Frischfleisch!
> [2. Handel] Irgendwer: olol :'DD l2p
> *Röms*knister*fackel*
> [2. Handel] Todesschwinge: Und da wäre Nr.1! Wer will beißen?



Hier ich will. Sau geil.
xP Hättest ja noch Mit Ony oder so verlängern können!

[2. Handel]5hâd0wkì113r: Schurke sucht Raif für Pechschwingenabstieg! /w me 4 infos *im Hintergrund ist "Ich will brennen" von ASP zu hören* 
*shift rechtsklick* 5hâd0wkì113r - lvl 85 Gnom Schurke - 4g3 0f P0w3rn00b5 - Sturmwind
[2. Handel]Aspfan: Jo super geiles Lied \m/ Ich will brennen *sing*
[2. Handel]Deathwing: Du willst brennen? Gerne. *Sturmwind mit 5hâd0wkì113r abfackel* Nef, Ony Essen ist fertig...
[Onyxia] schreit: Was gibt es denn?
[2. Handel]Nefarian: Richt stark nach verbrannten Gnom... ich nehme da lieber die Nackt... äh Nachtelfen im Park... Die Riechen gut.


----------



## Greyback77 (19. Oktober 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich versuche mal nachzuempfinden was du dir dabei gedacht hast:

spectrumizer: Hatte gerade einen geistigen Orgasmus weil ich auf die idee gekommen bin ein Bild rein zu stellen das nur übersehen wird. und keinen sinn hat. und ich werde den hier gleich wegen der rechtschreibfehler dissen bzw es werden andere für mich tun weil sie keinen anderen Grund dafür finden!


----------



## kræy (19. Oktober 2010)

Skuffel schrieb:


> [2. Handel] [Deathwing]: *Der Aspekt des Todes ist über euch. Blick jetzt auf eure verkohlte Stadt, wie ich euer Königtum verwüste und die Säulen eurer Welt niederreisse!*
> [2. Handel] [Dârknítè]: lol geh' mal lieber auf 'nen RP-Server



made my day! XD

LOL!


----------



## PlayerS (19. Oktober 2010)

[2. Trade] [Deathwing]: I will destroy...
[2. Trade] [Dirgefan]: [Dirge][Dirge][Dirge]
[2. Trade] [Iamthebest]: Anal [Stealth]
[2. Trade] [Deathwing]: I said, that...
[2. Trade] [Dirgefan]: [Dirge]
[2. Trade] [Iamthebest]: lololol Anal [Dirge] HE HE
[2. Trade] [Deathwing]: I hate this place


----------



## Ykkandil (19. Oktober 2010)

PlayerS schrieb:


> [2. Trade] [Deathwing]: I will destroy...
> [2. Trade] [Dirgefan]: [Dirge][Dirge][Dirge]
> [2. Trade] [Iamthebest]: Anal [Stealth]
> [2. Trade] [Deathwing]: I said, that...
> ...



Geil der ist geil


----------



## Nauli (19. Oktober 2010)

[2.Handel] [Deathwing]: Wo krieg ich die Verwandlungsstäbe für [Die Maskerade] her?
[2.Handel] [Deáthnîgt]: LoL google du noob!
[2.Handel] [Gôóglê]: Warum bin ich immer die Lösung für alles? 
[2.Handel] [Deathwing]: STFU! Sag mir wo es die Stäbe gibt oder ich zerstöre dich!
[2.Handel] [Gôóglê]: Okay,okay. Bleib mal locker. Die kriegst bei den Gastwirten.
[2.Handel] [Deathwing]: Wie denn! Die verkaufen mir die nich!
[2.Handel] [Deáthnîgt]: LoL noob...
[2.Handel] [Gôóglê]: Oh mann. Ich hasse diesen Job.


is nich witzig. ich weiß xD


----------



## PlayerS (20. Oktober 2010)

verklickt..


----------



## Nexxen (20. Oktober 2010)

Nexxen schrieb:


> no1 :'DD
> 
> Meins wäre:
> 
> ...



Fortsetzung:

[2. Handel] Neltheraku: Vater? O.o Hättest dich ruhig mal melden können! Oder deine Mutter unterhalt zahlen können -.-''
[2. Handel] Onyxia: Liebe & Frieden für die Welt!
[2. Handel] Irgendwer2: Süßes Familientreffen! Könnt ihr euch ma' ausm Handel verziehen?! Echt nervig.
[2. Handel] Todesschwinge: Ich mag Kuchen!
[2. Handel] Onyxia: Ich mag Kekse!
[2. Handel] Irgendwer2: Ich mag Züge!
*vom zug überfarhn werd*


----------



## huggebuh (20. Oktober 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][2. Handel] Deathwing : Hey, kannst mir mal plx 10 g geben ? Skillen kostet so teuer [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][2. Handel] RandomDude : Oo[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][2. Handel] RandomDude2: meinste mich ?[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][2. Handel] RandomDude3 : deine mutter 10 g ....[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][2. Handel] : RandomDude4: olololol /ticket flame [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][2. Handel] Deathwing : sry, fc[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Deathwing /w GMR0xx0r [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][whisper] Hey, kannst mir mal plx 10 g geben ? Skillen kostet so teuer [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Deathwing ist offline.[/font]


----------



## Skuffel (20. Oktober 2010)

Nauli schrieb:


> [2.Handel] [Deathwing]: Wo krieg ich die Verwandlungsstäbe für [Die Maskerade] her?
> [2.Handel] [Deáthnîgt]: LoL google du noob!
> [2.Handel] [Gôóglê]: Warum bin ich immer die Lösung für alles?
> [2.Handel] [Deathwing]: STFU! Sag mir wo es die Stäbe gibt oder ich zerstöre dich!
> ...



doch ist witzig


----------



## Lily:) (20. Oktober 2010)

Kiefa schrieb:


> [handelschannel] deathwing: HEUTE IST DAS ENDE ALLER TAGE DEN HEUTE WERDE ICH....
> [handelschannel] Noashugar: boah überleg dir ma was neues und dein name is auch ein ding für sich ich liebe leute die sich nix eigenes ausdenken.....
> [handelschannel] deathwing: aber.
> [handelschannel] Noashugar: nix aber
> [handelschannel] Deathwing: IN DEN STAUB IHR MADEN!!!!



*grins*
Da spielt einer auf Rexxar, hm?^^


----------

